# Jamaican Jerk Burgers with Orange-Chipotle Mayonnaise



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Making these tonight but I use turkey burgers instead. good stuff. I usually have a lot of left over marinade and will baste it on chicken for another meal

Orange-chipotle mayonnaise
1 cup mayonnaise
3 tablespoons orange juice
1 tablespoon minced canned chipotle chilies*
Jerk sauce
1 bunch green onions, coarsely chopped (about 1 1/2 cups)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
1 small habañero chili or 2 medium jalapeño chilies, seeded, chopped
1 garlic clove, peeled
1/2 cup (packed) golden brown sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 teaspoon ground allspice
2 pounds ground beef (15% fat)
6 sesame-seed hamburger buns, toasted
1 onion, thinly sliced
3 tomatoes, sliced
6 romaine lettuce leaves
preparation

For orange-chipotle mayonnaise:
Mix all ingredients in small bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

For jerk sauce:
Finely chop first 4 ingredients in processor. Add sugar and next 3 ingredients; process until almost smooth. Season with salt and pepper.

Prepare barbecue (medium-high heat). Set aside 3/4 cup jerk sauce. Shape ground beef into six 1/2- to 3/4-inch-thick patties; place in 13x9x2-inch glass baking dish. Pour 1/2 cup jerk sauce over patties and turn to coat; let stand 20 minutes.

Sprinkle patties with salt and pepper. Grill to desired doneness, brushing occasionally with remaining jerk sauce, about 4 minutes per side for medium.

Spread mayonnaise over cut surfaces of buns. Place burgers on bottom halves of buns. Top with onion slices, tomato slices, lettuce, and bun tops. Serve, passing reserved 3/4 cup jerk sauce separately.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet that is good. I have got to try them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice...I love jerk seasoning, have never tried to make it....now I shall


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oh forgot to say I use olive oil in place of the vegetable oil. Ended up grilling them in my cast iron pan, they were yummy.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Well i basted the pompano in the rest of the seasoning and grilled with green onions and sliced eggplant. Yum!!!!


----------

